# mCommerce: Brauche mobile Version von Website



## Alpantel (16. Dez 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich brauche für meinen Webshop die mobile Version und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach  Mobile Commerce Entwickler. Derzeit ländete ich bei einer englischen Internetagentur WebiProg. Die Firma stellt sich  als einer der Weltleaders in der mCommerce Entwicklung dar. Aber ich möchte zuerst mal eure Meinungen dazu hören. Hat vielleicht jemand die Dienstleitungen dieses Unternehmens schon geprüft?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alex


----------



## JackDone (19. Dez 2014)

Hallo Alex!

Ja, ich habe die Erfahrung mit WebiProg, die Firma hat mir Magento Website entwickelt und dann für mobile Gadgets adaptiert. Kann sagen, dass die Dienstleistungen von WebiProg sind wirklich hochwertig und dabei Preis für solch einen Service ist komplett annehmbar. Ich selber habe absolut keine Beschwerde und rechne auf weitere Zusammenarbeit mit der Firma. Aber es ist sicher dir zu entscheiden 

Beste Grüße 

Jack


----------

